# BRP Raptor FS



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Gotta thin the herd. Just put a BRP Raptor up for sale, on-road section.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4663390#post4663390


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

wazzer said:


> Gotta thin the herd. Just put a BRP Raptor up for sale, on-road section.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4663390#post4663390


Tim,
I'll take it!!! You have a PM!!!:thumbsup:
Brett


----------

